# Random spot?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I accidentally posted this under conformation crituque if you see it there as well... sorry. it was supposed to be here.
There's this horse I used to have. I don't have any pictures, but I'll try to find some tonight. She was a buckskin, but on the left side of her rump there was this random spot. It was at least about the size of my hand. It wasn't white, but it would lighten and darken with the seasons. In summer you'd see it no problem, but in winter you couldn't really see it at all. It's like an off-coloured spot of her body colour. And to be exact she was a golden buckskin. I'm not sure if it was a hereditary thing, because I saw pics of both her parents, the mother being a flaxen chestnut QH, and the father a black & white paint. Also I know even though she was registered as a solid coloured paint, her lineage was 3/4 quarter horse, and only 1/4 paint.
I'm just wondering what the spot is. Any thoughts?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I imagine things like this are almost impossible to guess without pictures. I notice a lot of your threads don't include pics. Maybe you could google something similar?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

You can't get a dilute horse out of two 'normal' parents. Mom might've been Pali, or dad could've been smokey black, among a number of other things. It's sometimes hard to tell original color with pinto.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, sorry. I never think to try and find something similar. I will now.
And I'm not sure, because the mother sure looked flaxen, and i know the sire apparently throws a lot of buckskins. i have their pictures on another computer


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

It's sort of like the bend or spots on this guy, but bigger, but it's lighter than the coat colour, but never goes completely white either.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I have mentioned before that all horses aspire to be the best - an Appy. Some grunt and strain till they pop out a spot or two...some even run headfirst into trees repetitively to achieve that well known Appy intellect. None of it works, of course, but they still try...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol faceman!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the filly im talking about. It's on the side of her rump
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oops i uploaded the wrong photo in the last comment sorry. that's the filly's mother


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is a "gold" spot. No one is sure why they happen, but they are usually that colour.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> That is a "gold" spot. No one is sure why they happen, but they are usually that colour.


Oh wow okay, thank you


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I just looked a little more into gold spots and found some things from others on here who have horses with them. It was very interesting to read


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a buckskin filly with a similar discoloration on her neck. Here are a couple pics of it:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

ah ok. She's pretty btw


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> I had a buckskin filly with a similar discoloration on her neck. Here are a couple pics of it:


I don't know if it's just me, but do the two fillies seem to share the same colour, have a gold spot, AND have quite similar heads?


----------

